

Computer Science Video Lectures (i just compiled this list) - pkrumins
http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2009/02/computer-science-lectures.html

======
brianto2010
Great list. Thanks!

Why weren't the old SICP lectures included?

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

~~~
pkrumins
because it's like 10th post on computer science lectures. see the right
sidebar.

